# Bullmastiff + Orijen



## rmorrison1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi, I recently moved my 3 month old Bullmastiff puppy over to Orijen large puppy breed from Eukanuba. The feeding instructions on the package are very vague, does anyone have an idea how much I should be feeding him? He weighs around 15kg. Thanks.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome...I realize your from a different country but could you please list the ingredients of the Orijen. The only Orijen we are familiar with is by champion foods.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I think he means that he is switching from Eukanuba to Orijen, not that Orijen is made by Eukanuba. 

You could start with the recommendations on the bag, and decrease by 1/3 and just keep an eye on his weight.. keep him nice and slender during growth!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Caty M said:


> I think he means that he is switching from Eukanuba to Orijen, not that Orijen is made by Eukanuba.
> 
> You could start with the recommendations on the bag, and decrease by 1/3 and just keep an eye on his weight.. keep him nice and slender during growth!


I must not have had enough coffee yet this morning! LOL


----------



## rmorrison1 (Jan 30, 2012)

lol yeah, it's Orijen by champion foods, thanks Caty for the advice


----------

